# Service engine oil light



## DavidTX2 (Jul 29, 2015)

2006 GTO, 49,000 miles. I had the oil change 5 months and 2,000 miles ago. The Service engine oil light just came on and I cannot reset it. Ignition switch to on, depress accelerator slowly two times within 5 seconds and turn the switch off. I have done this about a dozen times and light still on. Any ideas?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Press the gas pedal 3 times instead of 2


----------



## DavidTX2 (Jul 29, 2015)

GTO44 said:


> Press the gas pedal 3 times instead of 2


Thanks GTO44, it worked. Seemed too simple but that definitely did it.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

DavidTX2 said:


> Thanks GTO44, it worked. Seemed too simple but that definitely did it.


That's the well documented typo in the owners manual. I've actually fixed it in my digital copy but nothing can be done about it in the printed copy.


----------



## Goatie (May 28, 2017)

Very nice to know...humans hmmmpf


----------

